# What version of W10 do I really have?



## Bill_Bright (Nov 23, 2020)

I know, strange question. And why wouldn't someone who's been around awhile not know this?

Here's the deal. I have Winaero Tweaker display the OS version on my desktop and I noticed it is different from what File Explorer > Properties says. So I looked at all system information apps I have installed all say something a little different. Here is what I found.

HWiNFO64: Microsoft Windows 10 Professional (x64) Build 19042.630​Belarc Advisor: Windows 10 Professional (x64) Version 2009 (build 19042.630)​Windows 10 System Information: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, Version 10.0.19042 Build 19042​Windows 10 Settings > About (same as File Explorer > Properties) : Windows 10 Pro, Version 20H2, OS Build 19042.630, Windows Feature Experience Pack, 120.2212.31.0​Windows 10 winver (from elevated command prompt): Microsoft Windows Version 20H2 (OS Build 19042.630)​Winaero Tweaker: Windows 10 Pro, Build 19041.vb_release.191206-1406​System Ninja: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, Version 6.2.9200.0​Speccy: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit​CPU-Z: Microsoft Windows 10 (10.0) Professional 64-bit, (Build 19042)​Registry via Regedit > HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion > BuildLab: 19041.vb_release.191206-1406​
Note: Windows 10 and all 3rd party apps were updated or already current at the time this information was gathered.

I found it interesting that only WinAero Tweaker reported the same thing as noted in the Registry.

Which one is right? IDK but I think I will go with WinAero Tweaker and the Registry. Surprisingly (to me anyway) is Belarc Advisor. Version 2009 seems way wrong. And Speccy's result is just disappointing due to it's lack of specifics.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2020)

System ninja uses the GetVersionEx  which has been depreciated which is why you are pulling the Windows 8 stuff.

You are running Windows 10 20H2

With a build version for that edition of: 19042.630


 Winaero is reading : Build 19041.vb_release.191206-1406 

which is reading the beta registry string.

That would be correct if you are running a test flight. If you arent, then no I would't go by it. Since beta builds and there inplace upgrades can leave junk behind and it is likely just programmed to check for a beta flight string and if succeed print result.


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi,
2009 MS is just late and is tiered of being on a schedule they created lol 
Even the way they say it is 20H2 is backwards 
20 second half would be as they text it 202H 20 2nd Half.


----------



## Voluman (Nov 23, 2020)

Its pretty consistent with Build 19042.630, thats the correct i guess
Version 20H2 and 2009 is the same too*, *related above*. *that winaero is stand out for me*.*
20h2 - second half of the year
2009 - 2020 09th month


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 23, 2020)

I think what really puzzles me is


Solaris17 said:


> You are running Windows 10 20H2
> 
> With a build version for that edition of: 19042.630


Yeah, after I posted above  and thought about it a bit, I decided that winver was reporting the most accurate - and you just confirmed that. I have since disabled WinAero from displaying it on my desktop and sent them a note suggesting they query a different source.

I do see in HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion where it says,

CurrentBuild: 19042​CurrentVersion: 6.3​DisplayVersion 20H2​UBR: 0x00000276 (630)​
I don't know how the 6.3 gets to 630 (if it does). Nor do I know if the 630 in that UBR line is the build version or not, but that is the only 630 I see under the CurrentVersion section of the Registry. 

Anyway, with between COVID and the 1 1/2 inches of "partly cloudy" I have outside, I had nothing better to do then ponder this very important conundrum. 

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi,
Yeah  just MS getting off the April/ September schedule they know they can't keep on time.
It's still 2009 as you posted it says.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 23, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Yeah just MS getting off the April/ September schedule they know they can't keep on time.


I believe they could if they didn't have their resources spread out as much. But I think their motivation has changed too. For some unknown reason I sure cannot understand, even after decades of trying, they just cannot get through their thick heads they cannot keep shoving changes down users throats and expect we will just enthusiastically cherish them. Even after fiascos like W8 and its new "metro" desktop, they still keep trying to force new changes. 

Humans like the status quo and by nature are resistant to change. The best way to introduce and drive change is with little, subtle bits at a time. And of course, it would surely help if that little subtle change worked and didn't break something else in the process.    But that's for a different discussion.


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 23, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> I believe they could if they didn't have their resources spread out as much. But I think their motivation has changed too. For some unknown reason I sure cannot understand, even after decades of trying, they just cannot get through their thick heads they cannot keep shoving changes down users throats and expect we will just enthusiastically cherish them. Even after fiascos like W8 and its new "metro" desktop, they still keep trying to force new changes.
> 
> Humans like the status quo and by nature are resistant to change. The best way to introduce and drive change is with little, subtle bits at a time. And of course, it would surely help if that little subtle change worked and didn't break something else in the process.    But that's for a different discussion.


Hi,
Personally I don't know why people still use the insider channel lol it's a joke MS doesn't listen to them even a little 
Most would love to see once a year or even less on large updates they don't add anything mind blowing just add silly little crapware as usual.
202H just got strict with needing MS signed drivers adding more headaches.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 24, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Most would love to see once a year or even less on large updates


They are actually moving to that with two half cycles - one for bug fixes and enhancements to existing features, the second to add new (or remove unused) features. 


ThrashZone said:


> 202H just got strict with needing MS signed drivers adding more headaches.


Well, MS is damned if they do and damned if they don't. If they lock down the system because it provides better security and adherence to industry standards, they get bashed relentlessly for taking away options. If they don't lock down potential vulnerabilities, they get bashed relentlessly (often for 10 years or longer as happened with XP) for allowing the bad guys to abuse, assault and compromise our systems. 

Another problem is with users thinking they are smarter than MS who change the default settings without really knowing the consequences. Many of the Windows problems we see in the shop are simply because the user disabled this or that, changed this, uninstalled that - all because they "read somewhere" to do that, or because that is what was typically necessary with XP. W10 is not XP and should be treated that way. 

So MS got sick and tired of all the bashings, especially from wannabe journalists in the IT press and clueless bloggers who simply bash and parrot bashings that blamed Microsoft for the actions of the bad guys, and for user induced problems. And frankly, I don't blame MS either. So MS has, wisely IMO, chosen security and stability over user flexibility - even though they will no doubt continue to be bashed for that too. 

On the flip side, they absolutely need to do a LOT MORE testing before releasing updates and changes. The reality is, if users leave the defaults alone and let Windows Update (and other settings) do its thing, fewer users will have fewer problems. Consider that there are over 1 billion W10 systems out there and virtually each and every one became a unique system within the first few minutes after the first boot. This happened as their various hardware components from many different manufactures had their drivers loaded and configured, networks were configured, unique security was installed and setup (if not sticking with the defaults). Users created their user accounts, "personalized" desktops, and downloaded and installed their favorite programs. 

So with over 1 billion unique systems, I think it amazing Windows is able to maintain compatibility. That said, with over 1 billion Windows 10 users out there, if just .1% have problems (and 99.9% would be considered a remarkable success rate in any other industry - except maybe counter-terrorism) that is still 1 million upset users. And 1 million upset users can make a lot of noise, especially when that noise is amplified over and over again by those wannabe journalist who simply parrot the complaints over and over again!   Granted, 0 problems every time would be nice. But we have to be realistic here. Still the reality is, it is even considerably less than1/10th of 1 percent who have problems. But with all the bad press, forum bashers and parrots, one would think world is ending. 

As far as the insider program, I disagree. MS does indeed listen. Depending on the "ring" you participate in, feedback about bugs will get the most attention. But regardless the ring, one must not expect a personal reply. And for sure, depending on the ring, many bugs are to be expected and reported - that's the purpose of the program; to get real "in-the-field" volunteer users to help out.  The highest priority will receive the most urgent attention. Lessor bugs may keep getting knocked down the list. That is just the nature of software testing. We must remember too that, depending on the version of W10, there are over 30 to 50 million lines of code attempting to support 1+ billion "unique" and ever changing systems out here. Last I checked, Man has yet been unable to create perfection 100% of the time.


----------



## pHROZEN gHOST (Jan 20, 2021)

*Bill Bright, *

I thought I was going mad until I saw your comment. Now I know I am not the only one with this issue with Windows 10 version numbers.

I have always had the version painted on the desktop using the registry setting to do so. It's always been fine up to build 19041.

Today I updated to Windows 10 Pro 20H2 (build 19042). What is painted on the desktop is 19041. This is consistent on 2 computers.

And I have also found, as you have found, there are different results when using different means to check the version. What is even more disturbing is the information in the system - about area which says I installed Windows 10 Pro 20H2 (version 19042) on 2020/09/18. But that's not today's date (2021/01/19)!!!!!

In the update history I have the correct install date (today). I guess I will have to stop painting the version on the desktop.

I think Microsoft has too many head cooks in the kitchen. They are letting things fall on the floor.

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 20, 2021)

Mine says 20H2 19042.746 (and it's not a fast lane build either)


----------



## pHROZEN gHOST (Jan 20, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Mine says 20H2 19042.746 (and it's not a fast lane build either)


Where does it say that ... on the info painted on the desktop or somewhere else?



pHROZEN gHOST said:


> Where does it say that ... on the info painted on the desktop or somewhere else?



What's painted on the desk would not include the last part you have indicated (.746).
What is displayed on the desktop is what is in the registry ...

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\buildlab*

In my case it is _*19041.vb_release.191206-1406*_. The update to *19042* did not change that data and several other pieces of data ... like the install date.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 20, 2021)

pHROZEN gHOST said:


> Where does it say that ... on the info painted on the desktop or somewhere else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Winver





and every other bit of software I have says the same thing


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 21, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> and every other bit of software I have says the same thing


Oh? I listed 10 different sources in my opening post that showed many similar, though different version numbers. What "other bit of software" did you use?


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 21, 2021)

pHROZEN gHOST said:


> What is painted on the desktop is 19041. This is consistent on 2 computers.


That because 20H2 is baked into 20H1 just later enabled.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 21, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> What "other bit of software" did you use?


Type *winver *into a command window or type it into the Windows start menu and it will bring up that box he showed.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 21, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Type *winver *into a command window or type it into the Windows start menu and it will bring up that box he showed.




I know how he got it. The question was, "_what other bit of software_" did he use. Note that I already listed *winver* in my opening post above - the 5th option in list.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 21, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> Oh? I listed 10 different sources in my opening post that showed many similar, though different version numbers. What "other bit of software" did you use?


this is from AIDA64 Extreme: 10.0.19042.746 (Win10 20H2 October 2020 Update)
and this is from HWinfo64: Microsoft Windows 10 Professional (x64) Build 19042.746
or this from CPUz: Microsoft Windows 10 (10.0) Professional 64-bit   (Build 19042)
maybe this from Performance Test: Windows 10 Professional Edition build 19042 (64-bit)


----------



## Rendell (Jan 22, 2021)

At least you can update. Mine will not. some error happens and to just undoes the change and goes back to ver. 1909. I can not figure out what is wrong.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 22, 2021)

Rendell said:


> At least you can update. Mine will not. some error happens and to just undoes the change and goes back to ver. 1909. I can not figure out what is wrong.



Whenever I've had that happen I just did a blow n go ie: Format C and reinstall windows (making sure it was the latest version)


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 22, 2021)

Same, I've tried to repair the corruption/missing files etc. preventing an update to complete. Safest bet is to backup any important files wipe the drive, and clean install Windows.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 22, 2021)

@Athlonite - okay. Thanks. But you did not try them all, like checking the Registry or Belarc. That's okay. My point was they clearly are not all getting their information from the same place. But as Solaris explained, no big deal.


----------



## iuliug (Jan 22, 2021)

What version is the Windows Disk Image from the MS site?
​


----------



## pHROZEN gHOST (Jan 22, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Winver
> View attachment 184862
> 
> and every other bit of software I have says the same thing


Regedit is software. Let's see what it says.
Look at the following key *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\buildlab*

What value is stored there?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 22, 2021)

pHROZEN gHOST said:


> Regedit is software. Let's see what it says.
> Look at the following key *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\buildlab*
> 
> What value is stored there?


19041.vb_release.191206-1406


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 22, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Winver
> View attachment 184862
> 
> and every other bit of software I have says the same thing


Hi,
Saw someone post they spotted a listing showing 2009 lol


----------



## RaceJay (Jan 22, 2021)

Click Windows Key+R -> type winver -> click Enter


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 23, 2021)

It would be good if everyone who decides to post in this thread would read through it to get caught up first to avoid repeating the same thing over and over again. In post #1, it shows how Belarc shows 2009 and then Voluman explained 2009 means 20*20* and *09*th month. And that makes sense since September (the 9th month) of 2020 is when that version came out.  And winver has been mentioned half a dozens times, at least, so far.

It seems the official Microsoft method for checking uses two methods as seen here.


> Find operating system info in Windows 10​To find out which version of Windows your device is running, press the *Windows logo * key + *R*, type *winver* in the *Open* box, and then select *OK*.
> 
> Here’s how to learn more:
> 
> ...



Since winver alone does not tell you if running 32-bit or 64-bit, the method that goes through Settings > System > About would seem to be the most accurate and informative.

As the OP and with my question answered, and with the excellent explanations for the various version inquiries with different programs, I ask the mods to please close this thread. Thanks all.


----------



## pony66 (Jan 23, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> It would be good if everyone who decides to post in this thread would read through it to get caught up first to avoid repeating the same thing over and over again. In post #1, it shows how Belarc shows 2009 and then Voluman explained 2009 means 20*20* and *09*th month. And that makes sense since September (the 9th month) of 2020 is when that version came out.  And winver has been mentioned half a dozens times, at least, so far.
> 
> It seems the official Microsoft method for checking uses two methods as seen here.
> 
> ...


Correct, most accurate place for all is settings.

Not sure if you've seen these or  for anyone wanting to see build list-

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-information/

BETA - https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-insider/flight-hub/


----------



## pHROZEN gHOST (Jan 23, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> 19041.vb_release.191206-1406


And that is exactly what displays on your desktop if you set HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop\PaintDesktopVersion =1 in the registry.
The functionality which provides wrong information is built into Windows.

Look at settings --> system --> about (under Windows specifications).
In my case it has the correct OS build (19042.746) and the correct version (20H2) but the wrong install date (2020-‎09-‎18).
The date is when I installed 2004 (19041).

*If one is supposed to rely on the settings APP, surely the information it presents users should be accurate.*


----------



## pony66 (Jan 23, 2021)

pHROZEN gHOST said:


> And that is exactly what displays on your desktop if you set HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop\PaintDesktopVersion =1 in the registry.
> The functionality which provides wrong information is built into Windows.
> 
> Look at settings --> system --> about (under Windows specifications).
> ...


It's not going to change date for each version update only clean install.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jan 25, 2021)

this is what it says on my laptop


----------



## pHROZEN gHOST (Jan 25, 2021)

odiebugs66 said:


> It's not going to change date for each version update only clean install.


Actually the install date does change from time to time. I have been running W10 since 2015. I have never done a clean install since then.
It appears to have changed with some feature update installs but not all of them. I wish M$ would be a little more consistent.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 25, 2021)

odiebugs66 said:


> It's not going to change date for each version update only clean install.


Yeah, that is not true. Major feature upgrades will change the install date too. I first installed W10 on this machine in 2015 as well. But it now says 6/1/2020 for when 20H2 was installed. That installed over the previous version. It was not a clean install.


----------

